# Play Kitchen for Boys??



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

During my Etsy addiction, I have come across felt food, and think it is just the greatest invention since sliced bread...Not quite to that extent, but I really think it is a great idea!! And, very creative -- I saw tofu stir-fry, PB&J, breakfast, fruits, veggies...

Anyway, my mom just thinks I am completely nutso for liking this stuff. This was our coversation:
Mom: "What are you going to do with it??"
Me: "Well, what would you buy plastic food for??"
Mom: "I dunno"
Me: "How about for using in a play kitchen?"
Mom: <scrunches nose> "Why would you buy him a play kitchen?"
Me: "He might be a famous chef one day. What?? You wouldn't buy a play
kitchen?"
Mom: "Not for a boy!!"
Me: "Oh, please!"
Mom: "Why don't you post on that website of yours (aka MDC) and see how many of them would!!"
Me: "Okay...I will!"

So, here we are....Back me up, mamas!! Please post and let me know if you would buy your ds a play kitchen. Even if you wouldn't, I would like to know that, too...


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

oh my, that is ridiculous

we made DS a play kitchen and he ADORES it - I posted pics in the toddler forum I think in a thread about making your own play kitchen. He still plays with it almost every day!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

DS is getting a toy kitchen, we just haven't decided if he's getting it for Hanukkah or his second birthday. I think he'll have a ton of fun with it, but I'm not sure when to get it. I figure we'll decide in November or so if he seems ready or if we should wait till next April.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I bought it for my dd since she's older, but if it were they other way around, I still would've bought it (well, technically gma bought it but







). I dont understand all the gender stereotyping, especially with something like a kitchen!


----------



## Raw Vegan Mama (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep --I would! and I did! I have two boys and they have a kitchen. Their dad cooks (as a chef in an earlier life) and Grandma was the one who bought it.

Oh yeah -- they play with my old cabbage patch kid dolls, too. One is a boy and one is a girl.








Boys can do things around the house, really!







Your mom must not have had boys, huh?


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

The play kitchen is DSs current obsession. He will spend ages stirring his pots and serving cups of tea to us all. He even sits his teddy down and feeds him too.

Makes sense to me that he would want to play with those sorts of toys, after all it's what he sees me doing most. DH cooks, takes DS for walks with the pushchair, changes nappies etc. Why would I expect a girl to role play those things but not a boy?


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm not completely gender neutral about toys -- not by ideology, just by habit -- but I really see nothing particularly un-boy-like about toy kitchens and food. Then again, my dad always was a better cook than my mom.









(P.S. - My personal favorite? The Melissa and Doug wooden sushi.







)


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I totally would - cooking is not "women's work". Daddy is the cook in our family. I have a family member who has two sons (5 and 2) and they have a play kitchen, and are the most macho boys you can imagine. They both love the kitchen.

I'm confused by gender stereotyping with toys. I loved Barbies AND Hotwheels, so my parents let me have both. I turned out okay, honest!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

My baby boy is SO getting a play kitchen.

seriously, he really is, i think he'll love it too.


----------



## bobbirs (Sep 27, 2006)

girl or boy it doesn't matter...kitchens are great for kids to play with!


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Our play kitchen gets more use from the little boy who comes to hang out with us than from my daughter.


----------



## Oliverbsmom (Apr 16, 2008)

We plan on getting our DS one this Christmas, he's only 10mos now, so I think by then he will be able to enjoy it more. I think kitchens are for either gender. We also want to get him a doll to play with too!


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I bought one for my son for his 3rd birthday.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

your mother would go nuts with me my ds plays with pretend food and the kitchen, babies with strollers or BWing (feeding them the food that he has cooked them), dollhouses, and umm everything else boyie and girlie

my dd had one she played with and as soon as my son could hold he was playing with it now it is a everyday thing to see him playing with his kitchen cooking he is crazy tho he will have to cook what he is eating







so 200% i say yes


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

That this is even an issue is so sad.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Two boys here, too and they have both played with the kitchen and toy food from the time they could scoot over to it. They also have dolls and DS1 is fond of carrying around his purse (an old one of mine that he often fills with Plan Toys buses and cars







). He also slings his babies.

IMO, applying gender stereotypes to toys is sexist, short-sighted and limiting to kids. I think that knowing about food and cooking (and baby/child care, etc.) is a HUMAN necessity and important for people of both genders.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

All 4 of my boys had a play kitchen growing up and it was their favorite toy. Kids like modeling the behavior of their parents. Mom and dad cook so why wouldn't any kid enjoy imitating that behavior?


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

I have 2 boys, 2 and 4 yrs, and they love pretending they are cooking on the play stove we have!

That being said, its a toy that they play with for an intense period of time, then leave it alone. Like they may play for an hour straight then walk away for a week or more. I'm only saying this, because many kids seem to play with theirs everyday. Mine do not, but we don't have a ton of food or the whole kitchen, just the stove, some pots and pans, a hat and an apron. I don't want more stuff until they show want of more, KWIM? But I think the amount they play with it really has more to do with the individual child, then their gender.

I hope that helps


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

We have a play kitchen here too for DS. And also a shopping cart and way too much food. He LOVES to ask us if we are hungry and then goes to cook us food (which is always too hot to eat right away (even if it's fruit)). It's been great for his imagination!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Her response...."Well, let's just go buy him some freaking dolls then!!"


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Her response...."Well, let's just go buy him some freaking dolls then!!"









And you should!







Boys love dolls as well.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Her response...."Well, let's just go buy him some freaking dolls then!!"









Bought him a Cabbage Patch Baby for his 2nd Christmas


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

my boys have a play kitchen and both like it a lot--it's gotten so much use (hand me down) that my mom just bought a new one for them for their birthdays.

as for the dolls--ds2 received a doll stroller for his birthday last week and it's gotten tons of use. he loves it.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

We're getting our son a wooden play kitchen, no doubt. He loves to be in the kitchen with us already and playing with our pots, pans and tupperware. I'm sure he'll love his own.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

both my boys had a toy kitchen till I got rid of them cause they got broken (yep nasty plastic older ones) so I am actually looking for a wooden one for a three year old and a tall five year old so a little taller then some plastic ones ya know. I will have to look at the toddler site and see but yeah to answer the ? we had a toy kitchen. As a matter of fact my mom got it for the kids but she was a die hard hippy heheheh


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Her response...."Well, let's just go buy him some freaking dolls then!!"









Good idea!Boys love those too!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Her response...."Well, let's just go buy him some freaking dolls then!!"










Sounds like a plan to me this is the one we got Desmond for his first birthday.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

dh is the cook in our family-and yes- if I had a boy, he would be cooking,too. play kitchen, real- whatever. Mama needs ribs boys!


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

our son will definitely have a play kitchen...i've been checking some of the food and sets out already









that being said...i knew it would be a good present because my mother ran a home daycare our house while I was growing up.

ALL of the kids. Boys and Girls, loved the kitchen. They loved to "cook" for my mom and for each other, for baby dolls and for our cats. They would make special meals or desserts and put them to the side for when their parents came to pick them up.

Even the boy-iest of boys would do this.
Even boys with a male figure in the house would do this.
Even boys who didn't want to play with dolls (although most of them did that too!) would do this.

whatever the argument is, it doesn't work. all the kids loved the kitchen toys.

kitchen toys and blocks.
you can't go wrong.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

OMG!!! I don't have a boy but if I did he sure as h**l would get a kitchen, a broom and any other thing like that - same as my daughter will get trucks and trains and be encouraged to get dirty and play outside. Good grief!! Gender roles in this country make me sick.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm a mom of ONLY boys and they love their play kitchen! We got it for them three Christmases ago. It was a favorite toy at preschool so I wanted one for home.

This past Christmas, my six year old asked for and got a tea set and more dishes from Learning Resources.

Last fall, all three of them got and asked for a doll.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM* 
oh my, that is ridiculous

we made DS a play kitchen and he ADORES it - I posted pics in the toddler forum I think in a thread about making your own play kitchen. He still plays with it almost every day!

can you send a link so that i can see the pics. My BIL and hubby are thinking about doing this for the kids thanks.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i have 3 boys...due with 4th..they have all LOVED their play kitchens.

boys cook too hopefully!


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

we got my son one for christmas, he plays with it all the time.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
can you send a link so that i can see the pics. My BIL and hubby are thinking about doing this for the kids thanks.

sure







pic 1 pic 2 we spent right about $100 I think

and I agree, dolls are great too







DS brought two dolls to church on Sunday







and he loves taking care of them.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my plan is to get ds one either for his 2nd birthday (oct 1), or that christmas. there is nothing wrong with little boys wanting to play in a kitchen. heck, my dh loves to cook and bake









eta-we're looking for a doll for him too


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

I have two boys - ages 5 and 1. They both LOVE their play kitchen! They also both love their dolls and play cleaning supplies.
AND they love their cars, blocks, and digging in the dirt.
They're both labeled "all boy" by strangers in public. I don't think that giving them dolls and kitchen stuff and toy brooms and mops and aprons has in any way made them less "manly". Not that I would care if it did...


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

my friend has one for her 23 month old and he LOVES it. and my son loves to play with it when he's there too.
my dp cooks EVERYTHING. he is a wizard in the kitchen. so i wouldn't be surprised if my son gets into cooking to be like his dad.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

totally! DS is only 13 months old, but he's definitely getting a kitchen.
Right now he loves to play with a real kitchen whisk and a bowl and "bake cakes."

he loves dolls as well.

DS is our only child, but when we have a girl, I'll celebrate by buying her a tool set!


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

FYI: Nova Natural has fabulous waldorf dolls for those looking (not cheap though).


----------



## Hellga (Apr 16, 2008)

For any of you that are at all crafty...this is awesome

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=142233.0

Repurposed an old entertainment center into the cutest little play kitchen ever, with no chemical-laden plastic built-in! Together with felt play food, this would be the perfect play kitchen!


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes on the play kitchen, yes on the dolls. DS loves both. He's also wearing a dress at the moment.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

i sure would!

it's interesting because i just saw a special about julia child and it mentioned that it was very rare for a woman to be a chef in such a male-dominated profession.

and i got thinking that most of the chefs i see on the food network or top chef are men. i'd say about 3/4.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

If I had a son I would buy him a play kitchen, dolls, and dresses or anything else "girly" if he wanted to playdress up. I will try my best not to force gender roles on my children.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I would totally buy a play kitchen for a boy.

My youngest brother's favorite toy for literally years was the toy kitchen. Amazingly enough he's now a very manly 22 year old who still likes to cook and is quite good at it.

Cooking is gender neutral. My mom cooked at home until she went back to work when I was in middle school, then my dad took over. They're both really good cooks.

Tell your mom to watch the food network if she think men don't belong in the kitchen. Emeril, Bobby Flay, Tyler Florence, Anthony Bordain all men, all chefs, all making tons of money in a kitchen.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to move this to Parenting Issue since it seems to be a combo gender question/MIL issue and isn't really about parenting a baby.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Sounds like a plan to me this is the one we got Desmond for his first birthday.

My son has that one, as well as Lukas, as well as another one that has a real intact penis just like my son. He loves all of them, including his kitchen, and his huge dollhouse. We whack the gender stereotyping right out of the park in this house.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I wouldn't buy him a pink frilly one but i wouldn't do that for my dd either. My nephews play kitchen is his absolute favorite toy. Target had a very nice wooden one that was very gender neutral.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't think of any reason not to buy a boy a play kitchen. We have one that was given to dd when ds2 was only about two weeks old, and he loves it as much as she does. In addition, he also loves to play with her wood play food. The two of them will play restaurant and bring me sandwiches and all kinds of stuff. They have a blast with it. DS2 also puts an old Star Wars ADAT in a frying pan (we have one small cheap one that I let them play with ) and puts it in the oven to "cook supper" on a regular basis. I'm not sure what to do with fried ADAT, but that's okay...


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

The only reason Corbin doesn't have a play kitchen is they're expensive. He has lots of play food and a great set of toy cookware (stainless steel, by Kool Kidz I think). And my mom got him a steel Curious George tea set for his birthday, which was great. Sturdiness was a prime consideration in our household.









He has dolls, too. Isn't that just a natural thing to get for a kid who's going to have a baby sibling, anyway?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

most certainly would i, we got one when DD1 was little and ALL of my children love it and still play with it! INCLUDING MY SON! also my has baby dolls too!!!


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

If I had a boy, I would absolutely buy him a play kitchen. DD has one and my nephews play with it all the time!


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

DS loves his play kitchen! He loves helping in the real kitchen too.

OP, I'm sure your mom would be horrified to watch my boy cooking up a meal in his play kitchen, cleaning with his toy vacuum, then snuggling his doll and giving him nursies, often while wearing a pink dress.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM* 
sure







pic 1 pic 2 we spent right about $100 I think

and I agree, dolls are great too







DS brought two dolls to church on Sunday







and he loves taking care of them.

I love that kitchen and it does look easy to do too. Thanks for the pics will be saving the pics thanks again.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

I have two sons, ages 7 and 4. They both love the play kitchen and play food. My husband is a fantastic cook. I hope my sons are like him in that regard. I'm a terrible cook and I really don't enjoy it. I always find it funny that the same people who pigeon-hole little boys (your Mom, not you) are usually the same people who complain that men don't pull their weight at home.


----------



## funkychunkymunky (Mar 26, 2008)

I would, boys need to know how to feed themselves too!


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

My mother bought my ds a play kitchen for his second birthday. He's 51/2 and he still uses it!

http://www.target.com/Chicco-Star-Kitchen/dp/B00004U06T
That is the one he got. It's plastic, but it doesn't take up a huge amount of room. It's been pretty durable too, but ds isn't rough on his toys.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

There is something wrong with boys playing kitchen?

Sigh.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

My son loves his play kitchen. I wish I knew the manufacturer etc. but we found it on the sidewalk (literally).

He has two dolls too.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

What a silly MIL!

Yes to the kitchen, of course! She'd have a heart attack if she found out that we bought the boys a dollhouse for Christmas!


----------



## Isaac'sMa (Mar 13, 2006)

my ds has a play kitchen. He likes to make me "snacks" and will bring them to me on a plate.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

I would say that from about 2 1/2 (when we got it) to 7 the play kitchen was steadily on DS's "top 5" toy list. When he was little it was a kitchen -- later it was used for other things, often Starbucks.

Even when DS and his friends were going through a really "macho girls have cooties" stage it never seemed to occur to them that the kitchen was a "girl toy".


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

My son loves his play kitchen. He also loves to cook in our real kitchen.


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

Another home where the boys love the play kitchen!


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

i dunno about a play kitchen for a boy but i have my eyes out for a tool bench for dd she loves screwing stuff in and hammering..... and my moms looking for one too....


----------



## thebarkingbird (Dec 2, 2005)

my son loves the play kitchen but he's almost outgrown it.

my cousin love love loved ours as a kid. he works in resteraunts now and wants to attend culinary school.

chicks dig a man who can cook. assure her he will only be allowed to make things like spam sandwiches, t-bone steaks, chilli, and pasta with cream sauce for his totally hetero totally girly imaginary girlfriend.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

That there are still people who think this way just makes me







: ya know? Blargghhh.

_(My MIL totally would too though...)_


----------



## MummaLitt (Feb 21, 2008)

Of course I'd get him a play kitchen. I plan on him helping me with baking projects when he's old enough and when he's not helping me, I'd love for him to have something he can "copy" mommy with.

Some of the most famous chefs out there right now are men. I say get him learning young and maybe some day he'll be the next Gordon Ramsey or the next Emeril.


----------



## falconry-fan (May 26, 2005)

I would buy my,currently hypothetical, DS a play kitchen without a doubt, I would also buy him dolls and dresses if he wished.

I do not believe that particular toys are or should be for one gender only, I always cringe when I hear someone saying' You can't have that, that's a boys toy/girls toy''.

I believe in saying no to a toy because it's unsuitable, too loud, poor quality,dangerous etc but not because the tou manufacturers designed it with a particular gender, or at least a stereotype of a particular gender, in mind.

I was in a charity shop the other day and heard a woman saying to her daughter when she picked up a truck ''you don't want that that's a boy toy''

I was so tempted to say, well firstly she does want it, she picked it up and asked for it! And secondedly it's a boy toy? Does it know? Because from what I can see it doesn't have a penis!


----------



## vermonttaylors (May 17, 2005)

My 4 1/2 year old LOVES his play kitchen and he loves to help me cook. I highly recommend it for any child no matter the gender.


----------



## Prajnamom (Jun 14, 2006)

My son has a play kitchen a huge box of dishes and toy food as well as a baby doll and acessories like a sling, stroller and bottles. I don't really see any of these as being girl toys. He's three all the other boys we know who are the same age play with dolls and dishes too. Kids like to imitate the things their parents do and he sees his mom and dad cooking and taking care of the baby and he wants to do those things too.


----------



## CraftyWitch (Sep 26, 2007)

My son has a play kitchen and he loves it. He makes my husband and I coffee and even will heat it up in the microwave when we tell him it got cold!


----------



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

My FIL made DS a kitchen (he's 17 mo.).

He really just loves to open the cabinets, put stuff in and out, etc. He will stif stuff in the sink, etc.

Side story: My 5 yo. neighbor boy was over playing. I mentioned to the mom that I wanted to buy DS a doll. Neighbor boy says "dolls are for girls." I said "well, mommies AND daddies both take care of babies, so little boys need dolls too." Neighbor boy thought about it and said "hmm." (he has a brand new baby sister, so I think it made sense to him)


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Of course I would. I can't imagine why not.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

We bought our son a play kitchen. Although now it is mostly my daughter that plays with it.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

DS has a play kitchen although he still prefers to try and use the real microwave! I think it's really silly to think a kitchen is just for girls...


----------



## OhDang (Jan 30, 2008)

Since when is it only okay for girls to cook and not boys?! ??? Are we in the 1950's?


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

DS has a toy kitchen he uses all the time. He's had it for 2 years now. DNephew (1.5) has a kitchen too. I know MIL, FIL, and my mom would never think to buy a kitchen for a boy though. Gender differences are very black and white to them... and irritating to me.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

The only reason I would not buy a play kitchen for my son, is that generally with "pretend adult stuff" toys, he rejects it in favour of the real thing. He wants to use the real vacuum, broom, mop, pots/pans, etc. Sometimes I give him a piece of soft fruit and a dinner knife and he cuts it up. I actually really want some play food and/or a kitchen, but unless someone else buys it, I can't bring myself to spend the money on what I highly suspect he'd reject!

eta: An example - all winter, I kept finding myself shovelling the walkway with the tiny kiddie shovel while DS trundled around with the big heavy metal adult shovel!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I think this is really not a crunchy vs. mainstream thing, but just a generational difference. I can't imagine anyone my age blinking at buying a play kitchen for their sons.


----------



## cr2005 (Jul 4, 2006)

I had the same conversation with my mother and my dh. I bought my youngest son a play kitchen at Christmas and both of my boys (5 1/2 and 2 1/2) love playing with it.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

DF is a chef. So there is no reason that DS (when he is older) would think it strange for a man to cook. DF's income from cooking paid for the play kitchen. Even at 14 mo, he plays with it more than his 5 yo sister does!


----------



## beckington (Mar 1, 2004)

My 4yo boy has a play kitchen (complete with felt food







) for about a year now. He likes it, but does play with it in spurts. It gets a lot of use when he has friends (girls and boys) over. Now his tea set that he got before the kitchen? Huge hit! And the type of toy that he plays with the most? Stuffed animals, hands down. That's when he's not busy jumping off the sofa or riding his trike down hills backwards, of course.









(uh, I am trying to stop the whole backwards down hills thing, honest...)


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

My son plays in a play kitchen. He also wears his doll. Personally, I think it is so much better that his play might help him grow into a more well rounded man and a great father who doesn't think that cooking and taking care of the kids is just for the woman to do


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

My 7yo ds has (and plays with) a kitchen and dolls. His favorite color is pink and he just got some sparkly pink flip-flops. He also plays with cars and cap guns and is more often than not covered in dirt. I hope my 2yo dd follows his example. No gender roles for my kids other than the ones they choose for themselves.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Tell your mom from me that she has sexist issues.

My boys not only have a play kitchen but it is pink/blue with butterflies and flowers all over it. Oh, and they also have a play ironing board with iron, play mop, play broom, and ...... *gasp* a doll!


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

My youngest brother's favorite toy when he was a preschooler (and beyond, even) was his fake food. He loved playing chef for us!







: (He also had a baby doll, probably Cabbage Patch--ugh!--that he carried around with him everywhere!)

I'm not sure why some folks think the kitchen is no place for men or boys. My husband's father does most if not all of the cooking at his home and my husband did the same in our home until I became a SAHM. I had to learn how to cook, in fact, over the last two years-ish since I didn't get much learning on this from my own mama (my dad knows how to make PB&J and only that!).


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

I love play kitchens. All of the most famous chef's are men and my DH actually does all of the cooking in our house anyway, lol

Dust pans, brooms and vacuum cleaners are huge hits too


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

My mom and I bought my nephew a play kitchen and he loves it. We were standing in the aisle at Target and Mom almost wavered and insisted we buy him the toolbench instead. The funny thing is that my nephew has never seen his dad with a tool in his hand, but sees him in the kitchen most nights.

Cooking isn't just for girls anymore!


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

I am HOPING that DS gets a play kitchen for his 3rd birthday. There is nothing "girly" about a play kitchen. That's so silly! Right now DH is downstairs making pancakes w/ DS. Should I tell him to leave the kitchen b/c it's girly?? So silly!!

The only thing I'm bummed about regarding DS's play kitchen (that I hope we'll get) is that it will be plastic. I would loooove one of those wooden ones but no way will I get one and I'm not going to ask since they are triple the price. I prefer good wooden toys over plastic but *sigh* it just doesn't seem to happen here very much.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Look like you have plenty of votes in favor of buying a kitchen set for a boy, but I'll add mine, too! I bought one for DS1 when he was 3. He is now 5 and DS2 is almost 3, and they LOVE the kitchen set and all of our play food, empty real food containers, and play dishes. They also both love to cook.

Everybody eats, why wouldn't everybody, male or female, role play cooking?


----------



## MFinn (Apr 29, 2008)

Who wants there son to grow up & (1) Make you dinner sometimes (2) be able to impress a girlfriend with a good meal, (3) not have to rely on someone else to cook for him or resort to eating out & microwave meals on the time?
Get the toy kitchen.







:


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

My boys have a play kitchen. DS1 loves to cook for real too!







:


----------



## Inci (Apr 22, 2005)

There was already a thread about this a couple months ago - the "Help me convice DH that buying DS a toy kitchen is not 'gay'" one. Link: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=841996


----------



## FeingoldMomma (Apr 23, 2008)

When my ds was 1, he used to spend every minute I was in the kitchen, in the kitchen with me. After getting tired of rounding up the pots, pans, and/or utensils that I needed from his raiding of the cupboards, I gave him his own cupboard with pots, pans, and utensils of his own, which he used to make food for his stuffed animals and me. His gm bought him a toy kitchen for his 2nd birthday, and after than I got treated to all sorts of new "dishes" that he created.







:

He's now 14, and some of his favorite TV shows are on the Food Network, including anything with Alton Brown, and anything at all to do with chocolate. He helps in the kitchen, and has been inspired by one of my co-workers who is a pastry chef. He's toyed with the idea of either going to school for pastry chef training, or becoming a chocolatier and creating fabulously edible artwork.

From my DH: "You should ask your mom, just why buying a kitchen for a boy is a bad thing. Challenge her to come up with a good reason, beyond gender stereotyping."


----------



## aishy (Dec 13, 2001)

We got a freecycle plastic one when we had just the boys & they loved it.
We've since upgraded (though it was also free) to a wooden one, the boys play with this too, it is in the kitchen


----------



## WildCanaryCait (Aug 9, 2006)

another play kitchen for the boy, here







Aidan loves his, got it at eighteen months, I make alot of his 'food' . He serves everyone in the house, including the bear, toy train, his doll 'Roy'! , and pours tea obsessively some days...lol. I never gave it a thought that he wouldn't like these things. Da is the better cook in our family too.


----------



## MorgnsGrl (Dec 14, 2001)

We bought one for our son and it was one of his very favorite toys for a long time!


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I absolutely would buy ds a play kitchen.....he loves trying to help us!


----------



## Sylith (Apr 15, 2002)

My two sons have an elaborate wooden play kitchen, consisting of separate sink/cabinet, stove/oven, and refrigerator. My grandfather built it when I was little. He also built a dollhouse, and we have that, too.

My boys also have dolls, a doll crib, doll mei tai, teeny cloth diapers, etc. And my older son went through a My Little Pony phase last year, so we have some of those.

Their penises haven't fallen off or anything. Their dad cooks, washes dishes, and takes care of babies, and I consider that a Good Thing, ya know? I should hope my sons will have those skills as adults.


----------



## macca (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, neither of my kids have a toy kitchen, but right now my son is playing with my daughter's pink sparkly My Little Pony castle


----------

